# Ever see a box turtle this small?



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

My friend found this turtle in the woods while turkey hunting, check him out.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

That's funny. We have found dozens of them always the same size. About the size of a softball. We never found any smaller then that. Knew there had to be some smaller!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You were once less than 10 pounds  , but I too have never found or viewed one that small. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

We found one at my buddies pond about the same size years ago. We kept it for a year or two as a pet. As it got bigger we decided to let it go at the same place we got it from.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I've found painted turtles that small...about the size of a quarter...


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

i would keep that as a pet


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

big fish said:


> i would keep that as a pet


 I thought that would be cool, but we decided to put him back, probly in the belly of a possum or **** now


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

ive seen them that size and smaller right after they hatch. ever seen a snapper this small?  its inside an empty vienna sausage can. hard to beleive this little guy could take off some fingers someday...


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

heck i woulda kept the snapper as a pet lol....


----------

